# Gerry Adams' driver exposed as spy for MI5



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2008)

> By David Sharrock
> Saturday February 09 2008
> Sinn Fein was rocked last night after it was revealed that the official driver for Gerry Adams and Martin McGuinness was an MI5 spy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 9, 2008)

*Teenage Girl Voice* "Awkward!" >:{

Wow. That had to be a real kick in the pants for Sinn Fein...I imagine that most of the details of MI5's infiltration will not be known to the public well beyond the span of my lifetime...


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> *Teenage Girl Voice* "Awkward!" >:{
> 
> Wow. That had to be a real kick in the pants for Sinn Fein...I imagine that most of the details of MI5's infiltration will not be known to the public well beyond the span of my lifetime...



Think their kinda used to this since this aint the first time..


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 9, 2008)

> Think their kinda used to this since this aint the first time..


Oh absolutely. My thought was more along the lines of the general course of MI5's infiltration and its overall impact on the Republicans...


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Oh absolutely. My thought was more along the lines of the general course of MI5's infiltration and its overall impact on the Republicans...






no doubt he'll  be hunted down and shot..


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 9, 2008)

> no doubt he'll be hunted down and shot..


Does MI5 have the equivalent of the FBI's witness protection program?


----------



## car (Feb 9, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Does MI5 have the equivalent of the FBI's witness protection program?



He may need it. But good for them! Heh heh heh!


----------



## pardus (Feb 10, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Does MI5 have the equivalent of the FBI's witness protection program?



They have resources.

Fuck the IRA and the Sein fein faggots that supported them, terrorists, cowards and assholes all.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 10, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Fuck the IRA and the Sein fein faggots that supported them, terrorists, cowards and assholes all.


 
X10.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 10, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Oh absolutely. My thought was more along the lines of the general course of MI5's infiltration and its overall impact on the Republicans...




The last time this happened the "informer" was spirited away and hid  in a corner of Co Donegal in a little cottage with no electricity.

They Found him and blew his head off with a sawn  of shotgun.

as to your witness protection program, yes they do. and maybe they learned from the last time and will get this fella out of the Country this time. IMO he won't be safe, even though he was told he won't be harmed.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 10, 2008)

*On a related note...*

Man behind McCartney killing possible informer 
Sunday Independent 25/12/2005
JIM CUSACK 

THE man who ordered Robert McCartney's murder last January is now believed to be yet another of the high-ranking agents recruited by the RUC some time in the Eighties and later handed on to the British Intelligence services. 

Sources close to the IRA, which is now terming itself the Republican Movement, say both the military and political wings of the organisation are in disarray and waiting for more revelations that senior figures were in the pay of police on both sides of the Border. According to one security source, as many as 15 figures, including some who have since become prominent in Sinn Fein, were informers. 

The McCartney sisters have claimed that the man who ordered their brother's murder is due to emigrate from Belfast and they believe he is intending to be resettled in the US. The American authorities would have to have agreement with the British Government as the man has a prison record for explosive offences dating from the Seventies and would not otherwise beallowed into the country. 

His disappearance would save both the Republican Movement and the British authorities further embarrassing revelations. 

The McCartney sisters spoke about the man, who is not facing any charges, in a lengthy interview on BBC Newsnight on Thursday. They did not suggest that he was a suspected informer. 

Catherine said: "The person who we believe ordered it is high up in the IRA. It's all to protect him. This person is bigger than the IRA, he's bigger than the whole movement." Paula added: "He's being allowed to be bigger than the whole movement." 

The sisters spoke of how the family continued to be intimidated. Paula was forced to move her family out of the Short Strand area because she feared her children would be targeted. Catherine has also moved house from Castlewellan, Co Down. 

Robert's fiance, Bridgeen Hagans, also left her home in the Short Strand after receiving threats and having had a picket of local Sinn Fein women placed outside her house. She is with her parents in west Belfast while waiting to move to a new home in the northern suburbs of Belfast.


----------



## eroo (Feb 11, 2008)

Delighted!


----------

